# Buying New Speakers Today



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I already decided on the *DEH-P7000BT* head unit. Did any of you start of this way with just two fronts and two rears? I want a system with loud bass and clarity for mostly oldies and funk and a bit of rap. I want that shit that makes alarms go off...What would be the best way to go, with the 4 coaxial speakers or another type of set? I know I'm asking for much and shit but this my first car and system and don't know shit...can anybody build up a system for me. hit me up. And I'm aiming for all one brand. I have a "87 Brougham by the way and don't want to have any of the speakers visible except for in the trunk.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

id get component sets i like them better, much better quality to me atleast


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 24 2008, 11:30 AM~11963105
> *id get component sets i like them better, much better quality to me atleast
> *


I want to keep it original so don't want tweeter and shit like that and want to keep these low pro. I even want to keep the speakers original but fuck i hate the treble on it. What you think of this set. *Pioneer TS-A1302C*. Along with the *DEH-P7000BT*. I was also thinking of putting this bitch in the glove compartment and putting the original one back up and get the power on it. I also found this *Buick stereo* on eBay, it would go hard.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Where you buying that from, there are some better product for the same Price. Honestly. I would not pay $100 for Polk Audio equipment, not to mention $150.... I mean they are about 10 years behind the times. Just my .02


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

if youre not going to be installing an amp for the highs, i would recommend coaxials.if you do use an amp then go with components.

im not a big fan of Polk Audio. if youre gonna go with a Pioneer deck then look into Pioneer highs,IMO it looks better with one brand.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

ive heard the polk db components and didnt like them. never heard the coaxials.

4x6
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5556
and theyre authorized to sell image dynamics online

6x9
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...&Product_ID=907
or
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5558
or
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6871
or
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=4958

i tried to stay inline with the price range you were originally going with those polks. good luck


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Oct 24 2008, 05:48 PM~11965259
> *ive heard the polk db components and didnt like them.  never heard the coaxials.
> 
> 4x6
> ...


IF I WAS YOU I WOULD LISTEN TO THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!! GET THE IMAGE DYNAMICS


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of the speakers now. Pioneer, Blaupunkt, Image Dynamics, or Mb Quartz. What about a set of *Kenwood KFC-1061S* for the dash and *Kenwood KFC-1661S* for the rear deck. Or should I go with the *Pioneer TS-G4642R* for the dash and *Pioneer TS-G1642R* for the rears to keep it all pioneer?















*OR...*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Oct 24 2008, 05:48 PM~11965259
> *ive heard the polk db components and didnt like them.  never heard the coaxials.
> 
> 4x6
> ...


FOCUS........... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

What about the sets I posted.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 26 2008, 08:52 PM~11979029
> *What about the sets I posted.
> *


Both those brands have not been the best in past years. Especially the Kenwoods. Pioneer has fallen way off, and if you want a bit of a thump, you aint getting that from either


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 27 2008, 04:46 AM~11982056
> *Both those brands have not been the best in past years.  Especially the Kenwoods.  Pioneer has fallen way off, and if you want a bit of a thump, you aint getting that from either
> *



for sure...

as far as comps that I consider to be more then likely affordable, I look into Image dynamics, and CDT. There's better out there but like I said, what i consider to be more then likely affordable.

But to shout out a few other companies who aren't that far out of reach:
DLS
RE Audio
Elemental Designs (never tried any of their stuff but haven't read any bad review on their front stage equip.)
...


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Alright I'll go with the *Image Dynamics CTX46* and *CTX69*. What do you think about the DEH-P7000BT head unit, I was thinking of putting it underdash and having the O.G. tape player on the dash.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Anybody in here fucking with Image Dynamics? Never heard of it to be real with you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I have used those 6 x 9's and also the Horn tweeters. VERY Nice and the 6 x 9's had a nice punch to them.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 28 2008, 02:00 AM~11992078
> *Anybody in here fucking with Image Dynamics? Never heard of it to be real with you.
> *


I've used their CTX6, their ID8, and ID12. They are nice quality, just make sure you have good clean power and adhere to their power ratings for the coaxils and components. 
I've been able to push the ID8 pass its rated a good ways as well as the ID12, but the CTX6 did not like the extra power at all (coming from an autotek 900.4 iirc) .. 

I plan on running Image dynamics equipment for my front stage, rear and sub duty..


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

the DEH-P7000BT looks like a nice receiver. i like the built in ipod control. any reason why youre looking at that model?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Oct 28 2008, 04:24 AM~11992475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What 6x9's? I like the bluetooth on the DEH-P7000BT and the HD. I also read that it's one of the only unit which recognized the iPhone. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 27 2008, 12:53 PM~11984151
> *Alright I'll go with the Image Dynamics CTX46 and CTX69. What do you think about the DEH-P7000BT head unit, I was thinking of putting it underdash and having the O.G. tape player on the dash.
> *


AH THESE 6 x 9's


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 28 2008, 11:11 AM~11995580
> *What 6x9's? I like the bluetooth on the DEH-P7000BT and the HD. I also read that it's one of the only unit which recognized the iPhone.  :biggrin:
> *


well then i say go for it. if it has what you need and you like the look of it than why not.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

I also just bought a motorized antenna and baffles for the speakers, do they really help?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

What set would you get? I don't want to drill any holes in my classic "87 Caddy so want to keep this under the dash and rear but want a powerful bass. I'm only getting the speakers now and later on the amp and woofer. Anyways help me out. I already decided on the *DEH-P7000BT* head unit. Now should I go with *Image Dynamics CTX46* and *CTX69* or *Pioneer TS-G4642R* for the dash and *Pioneer TS-G1642R* for the rears to keep it all pioneer? If there's any suggestions, post up. Also looking at these *Alpine SPS-406* for the dash and *Alpine SPS-69C2* for the rears.

Peace.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Oct 31 2008, 12:36 PM~12026409
> *What set would you get? I don't want to drill any holes in my classic "87 Caddy so want to keep this under the dash and rear but want a powerful bass. I'm only getting the speakers now and later on the amp and woofer. Anyways help me out. I already decided on the DEH-P7000BT head unit. Now should I go with Image Dynamics CTX46 and CTX69 or Pioneer TS-G4642R for the dash and Pioneer TS-G1642R for the rears to keep it all pioneer? If there's any suggestions, post up. Also looking at these Alpine SPS-406 for the dash and Alpine SPS-69C2 for the rears.
> 
> Peace.
> *


if youre looking for "powerfull bass" dont expect to get it from some 4x6s and 6x9s.look into a single 12"sub in the trunk


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 31 2008, 07:14 PM~12029445
> *if youre looking for "powerfull bass" dont expect to get it from some 4x6s and 6x9s.look into a single 12"sub in the trunk
> *


Right now I'm only getting speakers and later on getting the amp and sub. I can't decide on the speakers though...


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i honestly think youd get the best sound quality from the image dynamics.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried to tell him, but he aint listening to me, so.........


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 1 2008, 09:36 PM~12036444
> *I tried to tell him, but he aint listening to me, so.........
> *


I'm ordering the IDs this weekend. With no budget would you still recommend them? I want a better known trustfull brand. I've been seeing the alpines and posted up a set. Think it's any better?


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 2 2008, 01:48 AM~12037609
> *I'm ordering the IDs this weekend. With no budget would you still recommend them? I want a better known trustfull brand. I've been seeing the alpines and posted up a set. Think it's any better?
> *


with no budget i wouldnt recomend coaxial type of speakers. i dont know what type of car you have but heres is what id do if i didnt have a budget. first option, id deaden and seal up the doors. then id install a nice set of 6.5" components. id make sure to amp them. second option, id build some custom fiberglass kick pods. probably would go with some 5.25" components. then id amp them. it all comes down to installation and budget.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 2 2008, 04:48 AM~12037609
> *I'm ordering the IDs this weekend. With no budget would you still recommend them? I want a better known trustfull brand. I've been seeing the alpines and posted up a set. Think it's any better?
> *


HONESTLY PIONEER MAY BE A KNOWN NAME, BUT THAT WAS LIKE 15 YEARS AGO. THEY ARE CRAP IN MY OPINION. THERE ARE SO MANY OTHER BRANDS OUT THERE FOR THE SAME PRICE


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 2 2008, 04:48 AM~12037609
> *I'm ordering the IDs this weekend. With no budget would you still recommend them? I want a better known trustfull brand. I've been seeing the alpines and posted up a set. Think it's any better?
> *


i know its wierd to be the first to bring something to your area, but its okay.. that feelin comes with being a trend setter.. lol

but really..

do you think we haven't heard pioneer or kicker or rockford... systems??? we've heard and bought and installed what we're recommending... its up to you though.. 

a dude told me "poor people cant afford to buy cheap".. take that for what its worth


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Nov 2 2008, 03:37 PM~12040282
> *i know its wierd to be the first to bring something to your area, but its okay.. that feelin comes with being a trend setter.. lol
> 
> but really..
> ...


Ok if I got with the Image Dynamics, what amp would you recommend? Here are some cheap ones I found on the internet.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 2 2008, 08:54 PM~12042778
> *Ok if I got with the Image Dynamics, what amp would you recommend? Here are some cheap ones I found on the internet.
> 
> 
> ...


if you go with Image highs, i would recommend an Image amp http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6673


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Nov 2 2008, 09:43 PM~12043294
> *if you go with Image highs, i would recommend an Image amp http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6673
> *


Any subs?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

what are you loking for a far as sound,size of subs,space to spare for enclosure?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Nov 2 2008, 09:55 PM~12043431
> *what are you loking for a far as sound,size of subs,space to spare for enclosure?
> *


I don't trip on the space as long as it leaves space for a spare tire in the trunk, and size isn't much of a matter...I don't want anything that big but something good enought to bump the funk yet sound clear with the oldies.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

if youre gonna be bumping oldies and funk,and want clean tight bass, i would reccommend you a pair of these http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=2035 .build a PROPER sealed enclosure and power them with this amp http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6789

those subs are great for SQ(IMO) and with oldies and funk type of music,ported enclosures arent too great.but thats with that type of music.now with rap,hip hop, r&b,etc i prefer ported over sealed.i just depends on music.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Nov 2 2008, 10:23 PM~12043700
> *if youre gonna be bumping oldies and funk,and want clean tight bass, i would reccommend you a pair of these http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=2035 .build a PROPER sealed enclosure and power them with this amp http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6789
> 
> those subs are great for SQ(IMO) and with oldies and funk type of music,ported enclosures arent too great.but thats with that type of music.now with rap,hip hop, r&b,etc i prefer ported over sealed.i just depends on music.
> *


I'm thinking of going with it.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

For sub, Id go with ID MAX, IDQ, RE SE 12, or a 15" FI Q

I just went down this same road. What i wound up with was

(2) 15" RE audio SE Dual 4 ohm subs
(1) Orion 1200D [Refurbed from Ikesound.com.. $174 shipped.]
a set of ID CTX 6.5" componets,
And for my front amp, i will be going with a Alpine PDX 100.4 or something similar.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 2 2008, 11:36 PM~12044195
> *For sub, Id go with ID MAX, IDQ, RE SE 12, or a 15" FI Q
> 
> I just went down this same road. What i wound up with was
> ...












= No Good?


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 2 2008, 10:48 PM~12044242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that would work fine. if i were you, when looking for an amp kit or piecing one together, set it up to have the option of adding a second amp. youll become addicted and youll have the urge to keep upgrading to get better sound quality.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i just looked at the amp you were planning on getting for the sub i think you could get a 5 channel or 2 amps to power you whole system.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 3 2008, 11:37 AM~12047032
> *i just looked at the amp you were planning on getting for the sub i think you could get a 5 channel or 2 amps to power you whole system.
> *


Anything you recommend?


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 AM~12047074
> *Anything you recommend?
> *


youll need a 4 channel to run the front and a single/mono to run the sub. btw, how many subs are you gonna run? ill take a look around and see what i find.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

4 channel
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6250

the 4x6 rms is 50w and the 6x9 rms is 100w, so i would just throw 50w at all 4. youd have to feed the 6x9 150w to hear an audible difference over 50w.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

Single/Mono channel
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3732

this one will be good if you plan on only using one of those idq subs.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

or this memphis combo if you wanna run 2 subs and power your front/rear speakers
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5640

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5642
just be careful with the gains on the sub amp


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

or if you just want one amp
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=7155


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 3 2008, 01:36 AM~12044195
> *For sub, Id go with ID MAX, IDQ, RE SE 12, or a 15" FI Q
> 
> I just went down this same road. What i wound up with was
> ...


I got an ORION 400.2 that would match your 1200D... let me know


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 3 2008, 06:07 PM~12049050
> *or if you just want one amp
> http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=7155
> *



 thats not cool. thats not supposed to be for sale online, especially at that price thats almost cost


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 3 2008, 02:55 PM~12048915
> *4 channel
> http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6250
> 
> ...


How about any amplifiers on here for the speakers I posted.
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...pdate+Selection


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont get what your trying to say. do you want an image dynamics amp to match the speakers your going to get? i was just recomending other amps so you can power your whole system for the price of that one amp. dont get me wrong theyre quality amps and theyre worth every penny. its just that theyre loaded with all the bells and whistles that youll probably never even use/need. so why pay for them when you can get an amp that will put out the same wattage at a lower price point.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 6 2008, 10:34 AM~12079870
> *i dont get what your trying to say.  do you want an image dynamics amp to match the speakers your going to get?  i was just recomending other amps so you can power your whole system for the price of that one amp.  dont get me wrong theyre quality amps and theyre worth every penny.  its just that theyre loaded with all the bells and whistles that youll probably never even use/need.  so why pay for them when you can get an amp that will put out the same wattage at a lower price point.
> *


I was thinking of getting a JL sub and amp and just want to go with a better known brand so I came up with these *JL Audio TR400-CXi* and *JL Audio TR690-TXi* for the rears. Which would you go with. Do you think these are any better than the IDs?


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Id havent seen them raved about near as much as the CTX line. However i have no first hand experience.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

honestly, i beleive jl audio is overated and overpriced. yes, they have quality products that perform well and can take some abuse. but i think you can getter products for the money.

where are you from? your best bet is to go to local shops and take a listen to as many speakers as possible. a soundboard isnt the best but its better than buying something blindly.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

what car do you have? are you sure you dont have door speakers? it would be much easier to get a set of 6.5" components. put the mid in the door. deaden and seal up the door for better low end. then put the tweeter in the a pillar and then amp them. youd get better imaging and it would be loud enough where you wouldnt even notice the rears anyway.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

1987 Brougham. The JL are around the same price as the IDs and was thinking of getting them to pair them with the amp and sub later on instead of getting all different brands.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

crutchfield does show a 6.5" for your front doors. im not familiar with your car at all, so does it have door speakers? i would recomend going with door speakers rather than the 4x6 in the dash if possible.

i think we need to figure out what your plans are. what are all the stock speaker locations and sizes? do you plan on amping any of the speakers besides the sub you plan on adding? are components out of the question, since youd have to cut either the door panel or the a pillar to mount them.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 7 2008, 02:58 PM~12092405
> *crutchfield does show a 6.5" for your front doors.  im not familiar with your car at all, so does it have door speakers?  i would recomend going with door speakers rather than the 4x6 in the dash if possible.
> 
> i think we need to figure out what your plans are.  what are all the stock speaker locations and sizes?  do you plan on amping any of the speakers besides the sub you plan on adding?  are components out of the question, since youd have to cut either the door panel or the a pillar to mount them.
> *


I don't want to cut anything down but on the real you think putting them J.L speakers will give it a good sound or would the IDs be better? I don't have a budget on the speakers but at the moment that's all I want to get these...I don't know about the stock size and where they're located I think it only has dash speakers, I haven't opened it up. I know it doesn't have any door speakers.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i honestly think those IDs are the best pick. try and find a local dealer. see if you can hear them before you buy. find out there return policy in case you dont like them.

http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/dealerLocator.php


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Did any of you start of this way with just two fronts and two rears? I want a system with loud bass and clarity for mostly oldies and funk and a bit of rap. I want that shit that makes alarms go off...What would be the best way to go, with the 4 coaxial speakers or another type of set? I know I'm asking for much and shit but this my first car and system and don't know shit...can anybody build up a system for me. hit me up. And I'm aiming for all one brand.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Alpine is the only brand that i can think of thats good in EVERY COMPONET.

I got my CTX's in, And boy do they LOOK great.




























Theres my whole set-up at the moment. Only addition's will be a DUAL indash DVD player, And an Orion 4002 for mid's / high's. Then down the line, I will be going with a set of ID OEM driver's.

6.5" speakers dont fit in my ride neither. Ill be fiberglassing kick pod's, And when i decide i wanna go back to stock, I can simply remove them.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Nov 11 2008, 10:06 PM~12132166
> *Did any of you start of this way with just two fronts and two rears? I want a system with loud bass and clarity for mostly oldies and funk and a bit of rap. I want that shit that makes alarms go off...What would be the best way to go, with the 4 coaxial speakers or another type of set? I know I'm asking for much and shit but this my first car and system and don't know shit...can anybody build up a system for me. hit me up. And I'm aiming for all one brand.
> *


why one brand? theres not one company that is great at everything. if you want that bass that can be heard from far away than your giong to want to amp your front/rear speakers. otherwise the bass will drown out the rest of the frequencies. so go with that pioneer head unit that you were looking at. then pick up those image dynamics coaxials. amp those bad boys. now for a sub, i think a single re audio se12 or se15 might do for you. as long as you have a custom built ported box. that thing will pound with only 600w.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 12 2008, 12:02 PM~12135695
> *why one brand?  theres not one company that is great at everything.  if you want that bass that can be heard from far away than your giong to want to amp your front/rear speakers.  otherwise the bass will drown out the rest of the frequencies.  so go with that pioneer head unit that you were looking at.  then pick up those image dynamics coaxials.  amp those bad boys.  now for a sub, i think a single re audio se12 or se15 might do for you.  as long as you have a custom built ported box.  that thing will pound with only 600w.
> *


I'm now thinking of getting those image dynamics and two of the re audio se12. What box would you go to and should I go with these two amps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MDF-Bass-Box-12-Double...p3286.m63.l1177

http://cgi.ebay.com/T1-Audio-T1-12DP-12-Do...p3286.m63.l1177

amps
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5640

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=5642


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

those amps will be fine. you might wanna consider picking up some used amps if your looking for more power at the same pricepoint. i could try and find a matching pair if you want. i wouldnt even touch a premade box. i would either build one myself, have someone local build you one or find someone online that will design one for the subs your going to use. premade boxes usually arent sealed properly and arent tuned to your subs. ill try and find something for ya.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i was gonna recomend woodlawn cabinetry but hes not doing business till 09. your best bet is to buy local. your going to need one thats made of atleast 3/4 mdf. each sub is going to need its own chamber. each sub should get 2 cubic feet ported. i would double baffle the front and add some internal bracing.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 12 2008, 02:34 PM~12137070
> *i was gonna recomend woodlawn cabinetry but hes not doing business till 09.  your best bet is to buy local.  your going to need one thats made of atleast 3/4 mdf.  each sub is going to need its own chamber.  each sub should get 2 cubic feet ported.  i would double baffle the front and add some internal bracing.
> *


Thanks for the help you think I'm getting a good speaker set alone though? I was thinking of just going with the 2 4x6s and 2 6x9s because I don't want to drill anything but you think good by going with the IDs or is there anything better or should I get more or other speakers. What amp you think is good for just the speakers about how many watts and channels? Thanks.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i think the 4x6 had an rms of 50w and the 6x9 90w. if it were me id stick to anything around 50-70w. so that memphis 4 channel would be perfect. 

heres what id do. get the headunit you want. then get the speakers. run them off hte headunit. then get the subs and sub amp. make sure when you get the amp kit to make provisions for a second amp(incase you decide to amp the speakers). see how you like it. if the front/rear speakers cant keep up with the bass or dont have the midbass you want then amp them.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@Nov 12 2008, 04:15 PM~12137860
> *i think the 4x6 had an rms of 50w and the 6x9 90w.  if it were me id stick to anything around 50-70w.  so that memphis 4 channel would be perfect.
> 
> heres what id do.  get the headunit you want.  then get the speakers.  run them off hte headunit.  then get the subs and sub amp.  make sure when you get the amp kit to make provisions for a second amp(incase you decide to amp the speakers).  see how you like it.  if the front/rear speakers cant keep up with the bass or dont have the midbass you want then amp them.
> *


Would this go hard:
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=6261

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3735

Can't decide on an amp though
http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...pdate+Selection

http://www.woofersetc.com/index.cfm?fuseac...pdate+Selection


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

oblong speakers soumd like wet juicy farts. You can fit a 6.5 in the 4x6 and 6x9 holes with baffles.

Then again weve talked u into 5 setups already.

If its wat u want, spend ur money.

Its obvious you dont like wat we do... YET


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Nov 12 2008, 11:33 PM~12142966
> *oblong speakers soumd like wet juicy farts. You can fit a 6.5 in the 4x6 and 6x9 holes with baffles.
> 
> Then again weve talked u into 5 setups already.
> ...


exactly. ive given my opinion on what i think the best speakers for the stock locations are. this guy says he has no budget but keeps reverting to the cheaper speakers. i give up.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Mr. 316 thanks for the help and Mr. Ridah I went with the alpines for the RMS to go good with the amp but can't decide on either one now.


----------

